# Piedra and Upper San Juan coming in



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome, i want to hit both of those. thanks for the reminder


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been told that the minimum flow to be able to run both boxes of the Piedra is around 1000 on the gauge, does anybody know if this is accurate? I have run the lower box around 450-500 a few times and enjoy it at that level, but I know that a lot of water comes in below the rapids on the upper box...


Anyone run the whole thing under 1000 who cares to share beta?


----------



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

I did an early season top to bottom last year with only 680 on the gauge. You'll be fine in a kayak. It may require extra patience and some occasional dragging for the first 8 miles if you try to bring a raft at that flow.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have done the upper as low as 600 on the gauge. It went fine and the rapids were fun, but the shallows were slow.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Keep in mind that the guage is way downstream of the run. Early season (right now) much of the water comes in well below the put in, so the upper has much less water than indicated by the guage. 

I've done the upper in April at 800 and it was very shallow up top but we never had to get out of our kayaks. We even had a few rafts go, though they had a few pins along the way. I would be much more excited about going in at 1000 this time of year. 

I'll bet it hits 1000 tonight, but it's supposed to cool off Friday. Hopefully it stays high enough for this weekend.


----------



## Sunscreen (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't find anywhere that gives details on the put in to run the lower Piedra (Hwy 160 to Navajo). I'm guessing that the lower Piedra CG is open but I want to be sure. 
Also, how would a 13' RMR fare through that stretch at the projected flows?


The police never find it as funny as you do


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sunscreen said:


> I can't find anywhere that gives details on the put in to run the lower Piedra (Hwy 160 to Navajo). I'm guessing that the lower Piedra CG is open but I want to be sure.
> Also, how would a 13' RMR fare through that stretch at the projected flows?
> 
> 
> The police never find it as funny as you do


Pretty sure this book has the description, but I don't own it....

http://www.amazon.com/Paddling-Colorado-States-Routes-Series/dp/0762745207


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Sunscreen said:


> I can't find anywhere that gives details on the put in to run the lower Piedra (Hwy 160 to Navajo). I'm guessing that the lower Piedra CG is open but I want to be sure.


Lower CG is open. A group went in and did some bushwhacking to clean up the takeout / put-in beach. Will probably be scrapey, but doable. Watch for fencing / wire across the river in the lower stretch. 

USFS said that the road to the upper campground will be open around May 1st.


----------



## Sunscreen (Mar 15, 2016)

lmyers said:


> Pretty sure this book has the description, but I don't own it....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Paddling-Colorado-States-Routes-Series/dp/0762745207



I suppose, being new to this message board, I should expect an amount of these types of suggestions. 

....thanks any way. 


The police never find it as funny as you do


----------



## Sunscreen (Mar 15, 2016)

4CRS said:


> Lower CG is open. A group went in and did some bushwhacking to clean up the takeout / put-in beach. Will probably be scrapey, but doable. Watch for fencing / wire across the river in the lower stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> USFS said that the road to the upper campground will be open around May 1st.



Good looking out. I didn't consider the wire/fencing that is legal in this part of the country. I guess I'll figure something else out. 
Thanks 4CRS. 


The police never find it as funny as you do


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Yo Sunscreen, apparently you are very new to this format, because if you look at the AW Colorado flows page you will find the lower Piedra run. Tap on the directions tab and bingo you get the put-in and take-out sites and directions. But also take the advice of some very knowledgeable people like Logan and purchase a good whitewater book. I actually have that book he recommended and it is really good and straight to the point. Accept the knowledge but put in some effort my friend.

















t


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sunscreen said:


> I suppose, being new to this message board, I should expect an amount of these types of suggestions.
> 
> ....thanks any way.
> 
> ...


My bad. I must of misread your post. I thought you were looking for beta on a class II float, not info on the status of the access point...


----------



## Sunscreen (Mar 15, 2016)

gunnerman said:


> Yo Sunscreen, apparently you are very new to this format, because if you look at the AW Colorado flows page you will find the lower Piedra run. Tap on the directions tab and bingo you get the put-in and take-out sites and directions. But also take the advice of some very knowledgeable people like Logan and purchase a good whitewater book. I actually have that book he recommended and it is really good and straight to the point. Accept the knowledge but put in some effort my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm well aware of the data/beta given on AW......I also donate to help out the cause. I merely asked about the put in status (if known),and not being familiar with that stretch of river at the current gauge, whether anyone knew if I would have an issue with a mellow float down it. 4CRS reminded me of the fencing that ranchers put in the rivers around here, which was helpful. 
I sincerely apologize for coming over like a douche but it seemed like I was being made fun of. I'm not new to rafting but I haven't been down every river so I felt like it couldn't hurt to ask. 
...and for the record, I wouldn't buy a beta book from the web. Those can be had at most local raft/kayak shops or book stores. I'd much rather support them than Amazon. 

Again, my apologies. 


The police never find it as funny as you do


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No worries Sunscreen! Glad 4CRS was able to provide the information you were seeking. Sometimes things get misconstrued on the internet. My apologies for perpetuating it...Welcome to the Buzz.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Floating Mucho and I are running the upper stretch today I will post a wood report tonight.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

yakr said:


> I'll bet it hits 1000 tonight, but it's supposed to cool off Friday. Hopefully it stays high enough for this weekend.



1030 cfs this morning and still climbing fast. Forecast from NOAA calls for a 70% chance of moisture with 1"+ of rain possible this evening.... will either likely slow it back down, or spike it big.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry Mucho I though you were someone else I went with dgoods today. There are trees in the river you can mostly get around them but they will be moving around be super careful.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Piedra Sat 5/14*

NM group camping near Lower Piedra takeout late Friday planning to raft/kayak upper and lower Piedra Saturday 5/14. Sunday may repeat or kayak/IK EF of San Juan. Gates are open for both rivers according to NFS link.
San Juan National Forest - Alerts & Notices

Others welcome to join if shuttle space remains.
Be friendly on the rivers.
Rojo


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

There's a big ponderosa log river wide about 1-2 miles up from the confluence with west fork on the east fork of the San Juan. Kayakers can get under it on the right side, but most inflatables will need to catch an eddy on the left and portage around it. The log comes right after weaving around some house - size boulders in the channel, so its tough to see in advance. Heads up!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

